# Can crickets chew through plastic



## Zoomer428 (Jun 3, 2012)

Can they? Because i was going to make a habbitat for mine ans was wondering if they could


----------



## grayzone (Jun 3, 2012)

not that ive ever witnessed.. I keep my crix in a KK , or in the bag they come in when i get them  (i just have the LPS toss egg crate in with them) depending on how many i buy at a time.  ive never seen them eat their way out of either


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 3, 2012)

No. Not at all.


----------



## shebeen (Jun 4, 2012)

I have read that they can chew through nylon window screen but I've never witnessed it myself.  Still, I use aluminum window screen on all the tubs in my cricket farm just to be safe.


----------



## Porp (Jun 4, 2012)

I can confirm that they can chew through the nylon screening. Just recently had to re-screen my two cricket enclosures


----------



## Zoomer428 (Jun 4, 2012)

grayzone said:


> not that ive ever witnessed.. I keep my crix in a KK , or in the bag they come in when i get them  (i just have the LPS toss egg crate in with them) depending on how many i buy at a time.  ive never seen them eat their way out of either


 i used to keep mine in bag that they came in with egg carton but it seems they all died faster


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Jun 6, 2012)

Crickets need more oxygen than they are likely to find in an airtight bag.

Fungi do not...THEY like a bag like that just fine!!!
Fungi just LOVE the terrific humidity in there...
And stressed,unhealthy crickets are easier for fungi to feed on...if the crickets are not fed off first.


----------



## Zoomer428 (Jun 7, 2012)

I accually figured out when i woke up today they can...they probably were hungry though i had them in plastic bag woke up and there was a ripped hole in it....so far i found 4 crickets


----------

